
Marissa Mayer resigning from Yahoo board as company renames itself Altaba - marksanghoonkim
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/09/marissa-mayer-resigning-from-yahoo-board-as-company-renames-itself-altaba/
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13360673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13360673)

